# I'm going to start teaching UPS



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2005)

Video Link

If the link doesn't work, go to this, click on one of the stations, then look for the link saying UPS or CPR.

Too darn funny.   






**Edited by Erika - the "this" link was missing a "w".  Should function properly now.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 5, 2005)

I got the "forbidden" page on the first link, and Page cannot be displayed on the other


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you using AOL?  AOL doesn't like links from that web site for some reason.

Try opening up IE and trying again.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm having the same problem, and I don't use AOL.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 5, 2005)

Do all of you that are having problems have the ability to use Windows Media Player?

.wmv files work best with Media Player, in fact that is the only program I've found useful with that particular format/protocol.

Maybe you could teach the oops man, er, I mean UPS man to stop dropping packages, placing right side-----down, and stop leaving them in open areas on rainy days. I bought a vector light bar from Galls this week, delivered it today, the @$$hole let it down hard, and then sat it upside down, he said "it's so light, dropping it won't hurt". I say, well it's light because it's all maleable aluminum, thin plastic, tiny microchips and glass you moron". Just likw the soup guy on Seinfeld, I'm the tip Nazi. I say, oh, I forgot your tip. Handed him an envelope w/ a note in it that said "If I'd had a wooden nickle, I'd tell ya where to shove it".
  My wife taught me that one.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Aug 5 2005, 01:36 PM
> * Are you using AOL?  AOL doesn't like links from that web site for some reason.
> 
> Try opening up IE and trying again. *


 Blasphemer!!! We never use aol!!!  

Mozilla was the problem, I got it in IE, HYSTERICAL! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice!!!

I know a few philly medics that would be rolling on the floor......


----------



## Jon (Aug 5, 2005)

so does this mean I'm AHA certified to teach UPS???


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 5, 2005)

No no Jon, you're AHA certified to deliver brown packages now.

I guess we're all going to have to get re-certified with UPS to save lives.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Aug 5 2005, 10:28 PM
> * No no Jon, you're AHA certified to deliver brown packages now.
> 
> I guess we're all going to have to get re-certified with UPS to save lives.  *


 I'm sure you can get a blue light for your big brown truck.


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 6 2005, 04:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 6 2005, 04:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Aug 5 2005, 10:28 PM
> * No no Jon, you're AHA certified to deliver brown packages now.
> 
> I guess we're all going to have to get re-certified with UPS to save lives.  *


I'm sure you can get a blue light for your big brown truck. [/b][/quote]
 I've got a mag-mount

Probably only visible if it is on the bumper....   :lol:


----------



## MMiz (Aug 7, 2005)

The link still doesnt work, what is teaching UPS?

UPS delivered my new digital camera to the wrong address on Friday, they need some teaching!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2005)

For some reason, it doesn't open in Mozilla/Firefox but works in IE.


----------



## vtemti (Aug 7, 2005)

With all of the medical supplies that they deliver, UPS is probably better equiped than Alex. :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Aug 7 2005, 11:28 AM
> * With all of the medical supplies that they deliver, UPS is probably better equiped than Alex. :lol: *


 Burn!   :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Aug 7, 2005)

UPS = "Uninteruptable Power Supply" (Battery Back-up)

I have one! :lol:


----------

